# [PC-BSD] BTX loader version 1.02 freezes



## mit-physicist (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope this is the correct place for this.

I have successfully (I think, anyway) done a fresh install of PC-BSD 8.2 on a dual processor AMD/64 machine with 8G ram and a 35G Quantum Atlas III SCSI drive on an AH2940UW controller.  The install appears to run fine.  However, when I try to boot the resulting system, this is what I see:


```
F1  FreeBSD

F6 PXE
Boot:  F1

BTX loader 1.00  BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
```

and there, the system hangs.  Furthermore, if I put the install disk back into the DVD drive to try to bring up a live system so I can, maybe, do something about this, it also hangs after displaying:


```
CD loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the boot loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00  BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
```

Any suggestions on what I should do?  If I could, at least, bring up a live system from the CD, I might be able to look around and do something.  As it is, I'm completely stuck.  Is there, perhaps, a problem with having too much RAM on this system?  I could pull it back to 4G very easily, of course, if that is the issue.

       -Lyman


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2012)

Be careful when applying any FreeBSD-based advice given -> Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

